# Just joined.



## Thaotshiab (2 mo ago)

New here trying to get my 20 post. Awesome sight. Just been reading up on lots of things on archerytalk but never join.


----------



## Harley18RK (Aug 19, 2019)

Welcome Aboard


----------



## redleg1103 (Nov 1, 2014)

Welcome 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rapids (Feb 28, 2003)

Welcome to AT from northern Illinois.


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

Thaotshiab.


----------



## MinnesotaNice (8 mo ago)

Welcome from Mn


----------



## Enordo (2 mo ago)

Welcome!


----------



## Jpp4203 (2 mo ago)

Hello and welcome from MA


----------



## DTBowman (3 mo ago)

Welcome from Socal!


----------



## OleDave (2 mo ago)

Welcome 🙏


----------



## Thaotshiab (2 mo ago)

Thanks for the warm welcoming. I'm from Wisconsin and here to stay. Hoping to learn new stuff on this website and help others from my experience as well


----------



## sroth277 (3 mo ago)

Welcome!


----------



## Kbontjes1991 (Sep 8, 2018)

welcome


----------



## buttercup (Mar 3, 2006)

Welcome buddy from Penn State


----------



## MichiganderMan (3 mo ago)

Welcome friend


----------



## kirk78 (2 mo ago)

Welcome!


----------



## hydro556 (2 mo ago)

Welcome


----------



## emart2 (2 mo ago)

I've always done the same, but finally joined, welcome aboard!


----------



## msouth76 (Sep 2, 2020)

Welcome 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Thaotshiab (2 mo ago)

Thanks guys


----------



## Flat-Broke (Mar 3, 2006)

Welcome to AT


----------



## solomtnhunter (Nov 24, 2017)

welcome to AT


----------



## SilasShaw1 (5 mo ago)

welcome to AT


----------



## Globemaster (8 mo ago)

Welcome to AT


----------



## Trimix (Jun 23, 2021)

Hello


----------

